# Cleco cola/Bernard Beverages  - Toronto Ontario ?



## RCO (Aug 18, 2015)

I found this bottle swimming last week and just hadn't got around to posting it yet , don't really know much about it as never had one before . markings on bottle is " Cleco " on neck and " Bernard Beverages Limited Toronto " on bottom. book indicates Bernard beverages operated for a number of years . online I found a listing from ebay and it showed a similar bottle in full colour .but not really sure how common or rare this bottle is ? or much about Cleco cola ?


----------



## Fleetbag (Aug 19, 2015)

I have been watching that Bernard bottle on eBay. I would like to own it but at $53.00 plus shipping I will wait.


----------



## RCO (Aug 19, 2015)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/VINTAGE-CLECO-ACL-EMBOSSED-12oz-SODA-POP-BOTTLE-BERNARD-BEVERAGES-TORONTO-/381365516094?hash=item58cb27f73e didn't realise there was another one on ebay , the one I saw in search results was one that sold a while back but here is a picture of bottle with acl on


----------



## RCO (Sep 13, 2016)

ran across one of these Cleco bottles a couple weeks back at an antique store and got it for a reasonable price , in fairly good condition and nice acl .


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 22, 2021)

Here’s a 12 sided 6.5 oz bottle I have and thought I’d share. It’s heavily embossed on the top and on both sides with the name “MONTY”
On the bottom it says:
Bernard Beverages of Toronto Limited 
Vernor’s Ginger Ale.
Dominion glass logo and a number 2.
Interesting bottle...


----------



## RCO (Feb 22, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Here’s a 12 sided 6.5 oz bottle I have and thought I’d share. It’s heavily embossed on the top and on both sides with the name “MONTY”View attachment 219700
> On the bottom it says:
> Bernard Beverages of Toronto Limited
> Vernor’s Ginger Ale.
> ...



not sure I've seen that one before , oddly is very similar to the Brown's Beverages ( gravenhurst )  bottle , didn't know there was anyone else using a similar bottle 


unsure what Monty was ? definitely weren't using this bottle for vernor's ginger ale , likely some sort of local flavour


----------



## JKL (Feb 23, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Here’s a 12 sided 6.5 oz bottle I have and thought I’d share. It’s heavily embossed on the top and on both sides with the name “MONTY”View attachment 219700
> On the bottom it says:
> Bernard Beverages of Toronto Limited
> Vernor’s Ginger Ale.
> ...


I have that same Monty bottle.  Had not seen before I picked up this spring.  Nice bottle.


----------

